# BC first week of March



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello all,

Could anyone help out with some suggestions on where to go in BC during late February and early March? The first choice would be Whistler, but I think the Olympics, or paralympics, is running during this time, which I would like to avoid.

I'm only staying for a week, so the area doesn't need to be huge, but a nice environment and town where it's easy to hook up with people (traveling by myself) would be nice 

Any ideas most welcome!


----------



## Scorgie (Feb 4, 2010)

I would reccomend going to either Big White or Sun Peaks in that time if you don't want to deal with the prices and crowdedness of Whistler

World Class Skiing, Snowboarding and Accommodations at Big White Ski Resort

Sun Peaks Resort - Ski, Bike, and Golf in Beautiful British Columbia


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

panorama might be a place you could check out.


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Depends what you're after and where you're going - i.e you coming to the interior or staying on the coast near Van? BC is a big place, after all. If you're coming to the interior, there's soo many choices. Fernie, Kicking Horse, Red, Revvie, Big White & Silverstar all get stacks of snow, Sunshine & Lake Louise are near Banff so if you like crowds and partying and good snow that's an option too.



> panorama might be a place you could check out.


I did a season at Pano, it's a sweet mountain in terms of terrain but the snowfall isn't as good, so you'd have to watch the forecast, i'm not sure how their season is going at the moment. But if you like park & bombing groomers, it's sweet all the time. 

Have a look at some of those places and if you need any more info on any, just ask.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

was just out at pano this past weekend. had a fair amount of snow, and actually a ton up on the summit.


----------

